
Hi-Tech Low Tech Twist to "Keep Wall Street Occupied." Let's Help This Go Viral. - aidanclash
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2011/10/29/1031267/-Keep-Wall-Street-Occupied-Lets-Help-This-Go-Viral
======
jonah
Unfortunately, you'll probably just Occupy out-sourced mail handling /
application processing companies.

